# powder post beetles



## Graybeard (Apr 1, 2012)

Playing with some bitternut hickory and rough turned this natural edge bowl. Tried a new to me finish of walnut oil and bees wax. This morning this is what we found: [attachment=3671]

Any fixes for the wood? Maybe just burn it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think heat is probably the best cure. Something that small I would just try nukeing the little suckers in the micro wave- shouldn't take long. Just a guess though. Nice bowl.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2012)

Make sure the wife is gone (if you're gonna stick it in her microwave)... Then nuke 'em!:bomb:


----------



## Barbara Gill (Apr 1, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Make sure the wife is gone (if you're gonna stick it in her microwave)... Then nuke 'em!:bomb:



Powder post beetles have a very small hole, about the size of a pin.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 1, 2012)

I have some fine mesh bags (about like nylon hose) and place the piece inside and weigh it down inside DNA. I do this with suspect pieces befor turning but it should work after.


----------



## brown down (Apr 10, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> Playing with some bitternut hickory and rough turned this natural edge bowl. Tried a new to me finish of walnut oil and bees wax. This morning this is what we found:
> 
> Any fixes for the wood? Maybe just burn it.


squeeze some thin ca glue and make them permanently attached to the piece :wacko1:


----------

